# UKW Best Home Made Tools



## Mr_P

As we are approaching one year without Richard T I thought it would be a fitting tribute as well as be useful for members both New and Old to have a sticky linking to some of the best threads on here that offer Help, Inspiration and Guidance for others thinking about or actually embarking on similar builds.

Whether they be full W.I.P. threads or just Image rich project sequence records posted after the event

RichardT

Dovetailed Infill - First Fumbling's-29 Nov 2010 
Pins rather that dovetails-13 Nov 2013
Making a Box Mitre- 10 Jan 2014
A Juicy brass lever cap-14 Jan 2013
not forgetting Richards huge Bandsaw extension-24 Nov 2009



RichardT and Jimi43 
the-ukw-infill-project-t64219.html

Lots of other great threads on here as well, just waiting to be found

More Jimi,
scottish-infill-smoother-restoration-t64459.html
more-infills-not-landfills-somebody-stop-me-please-o-t46671.html
bootfair-brass-infill-t42501.html

RXH,
infill-smoothing-plane-project-t69460.html
infill-mitre-plane-project-t80816.html
silchester-plane-t81216.html
sarre-plane-t90865.html

Even more,
making-an-infill-plane-copying-the-master-lots-of-pics-t25988.html
wip-small-bullnose-plane-t37974.html
another-home-made-shoulder-plane-t26321.html
cut-some-metal-with-up-updated-pics-t29992.html
making-a-spokeshave-scraper-t10018.html
wip-wooden-thumb-planes-t86839.html
st-james-bay-tool-company-infill-plane-kit-t88227.html
my-latest-wooden-plane-build-wip-t92218.html
bronze-casting-infill-plane-wip-t91053.html


Apologies if I've missed yours or your favourites but the list isn't set in stone.

More apologies the list is very planecentric, other tools are available. 

moxon-vice-build-t75325.html

Any suggestions welcome, if you are to modest about giving one of your own threads a mention you can always pm me. Sorry to be harsh but pictures of the finished item with a link to another site don't count.

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## xy mosian

How about "The Thing in the Garage"?
the-thing-in-the-garage-t37191.html
At least it's not a plane. Just kidding.
Sorry I am not sure how to do fancy links.
xy


----------



## Mr_P

stolen from Douglas
http://www.coatesengland.co.uk/

RICHARD TOMES

1968 - 2014

Maker of very fine things and stuff.

Richard died suddenly and unexpectedly in May 2014, at the ‘just getting good at it’ age of 46. He has been a great loss to all of us with an interest in hand tools and that elusive English way of creating, making and engineering. And a great loss period.


----------



## xy mosian

Surely:-

Thumb Planes by JohnPW

wip-wooden-thumb-planes-t86839.html

xy


----------



## CHJ

ALF.
Making a Spokeshave Scraper-15 May 2006

Depends upon how deep a detail build is interesting.
Must be some more on making Vices like this version of a Moxon:-
moxon-vice-build-t75325.html


----------



## Mr_P

Made a start today on a wooden coffin smoother.

Must be a few threads on here for inspiration.

My search for "coffin wip" in hand tools came up with 27 pages but no real joy.

Apart from John's thumb planes and swagmans toothing plane, I didn't find much.

laminated-plane-body-t82276.html


----------



## D_W

...oops, wrong forum. Newbie mistake.


----------



## D_W

.... oops, wrong forum


----------



## Mr_P

Thanks I'm copying a single iron coffin smoother that works really well despite its repairs.

Will start a thread IF I get the bed stage right.


----------



## D_W

Mr_P":1us53gq1 said:


> Thanks I'm copying a single iron coffin smoother that works really well despite its repairs.
> 
> Will start a thread IF I get the bed stage right.



I've made a few, but there's so much out there about single iron planes that there's no reason to go into the design inside the mortise. Since you've gotten a right-working plane, you're 95% of the way there.


----------



## JonnyW

Excellent post and a very talented and interesting man. I often wonder in these sad cases, of all the amazing and beautiful things he would've produced if he'd lived a long life.

I googled his name to find out more about him (as you do), and came across an interesting blog about the man that you've all probably read - http://www.richardbutterworth.co.uk/blog/18-richard

Jonny


----------



## ruletheworld

xy mosian":we3vjlr5 said:


> How about "The Thing in the Garage"?
> the-thing-in-the-garage-t37191.html
> At least it's not a plane. Just kidding.
> Sorry I am not sure how to do fancy links.
> xy


Did you create it on your own? Really?


----------



## xy mosian

ruletheworld":2bsybcen said:


> xy mosian":2bsybcen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about "The Thing in the Garage"?
> the-thing-in-the-garage-t37191.html
> At least it's not a plane. Just kidding.
> Sorry I am not sure how to do fancy links.
> xy
> 
> 
> 
> Did you create it on your own? Really?
Click to expand...


Sorry not mine. I really am sorry, RichardT, the guy responsible, struck me as a let's get on with it sort of bloke. He seemed to have a very lively mind with skills to match. He really did create 'The thing in the garage', along with a number of other things. Sadly no more, 'Taken too soon' is a phrase which fits well. 
If you have the time, and inclination, an evening spent reading his posts will be fascinating.

Have fun around here, there are lots of folk with many skills between them, a fascinating collection.

xy


----------



## AndyT

Could you please add the wonderful router plane nearing completion here

the-keeper-router-plane-wip-t109785.html

Thanks


----------

